# MK2 For Sale section



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

What's the chance of separating the Mk1 and Mk2 in the For Sale section as I find it a bit frustrating not knowing what car of the items are for.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

None at all I would think.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Good idea - 95% of the stuff on there is Mark 1. It is a chore ploughing through it all.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

It's a Parts & Miscellaneous section so all sorts are in there, not just mk1 and mk2 items :wink:


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> It's a Parts & Miscellaneous section so all sorts are in there, not just mk1 and mk2 items :wink:


Thats not really answering the OP's query though is it! It would make sense to split the sales section into Mk.1, Mk2 and Misc. making posting and searching items a lot clearer.

Just my tuppence worth :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Although a good idea, i very much doubt this will happen. Theres never a great deal for sale in there MK2 wise, when i have put things in there for sale they are hardly looked at, mainly because 75% of the forum still own a MK1.

Agreed its a pain in the bum looking for things when you are not sure if they are MK1 or MK2 etc... but it will clutter the forum more introducing 2-3 new sections


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Perhaps the easiest solution would be for us to introduce a rule where you precede the topic of your title with "MK1" "MK2" or "Misc"

:?:


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

kmpowell said:


> Perhaps the easiest solution would be for us to introduce a rule where you precede the topic of your title with "MK1" "MK2" or "Misc"
> 
> :?:


That sounds like a good comprimise


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

MXS said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the easiest solution would be for us to introduce a rule where you precede the topic of your title with "MK1" "MK2" or "Misc"
> ...


Done


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

For someone that has been trawling it a lot over the last few days - I say good idea


----------

